
Debian ported to the android-powered T Mobile G1 - soundsop
http://www.saurik.com/id/10
======
wyclif
Not ported.

~~~
ashu
Could you clarify what you mean?

~~~
breily
I believe he means that since Debian already ran on ARM processors, it didn't
have to be ported for this to work.

